# عالم الفن > منتدى البث المباشر >  قناة فضائية خاصة لمهرجان الأردن للإعلام العربي

## هدوء عاصف

قناة فضائية خاصة لمهرجان الأردن للإعلام العربي


تطلق  هيئة الإعلام المرئي والمسموع والشركة الأردنية السعودية للبث الفضائي JASCO قناة فضائية خاصة لمهرجان الأردن للإعلام العربي على القمر العربي (عربسات بدر 6) 11722 والقمر المصري (نايلسات) 11334

----------

